# Sisters of battle and big tanks dont go well.......



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So i was play testing my new list

HQ:

Inquisitor lord – 140
W/ power weapon
1 servitor w/ multi-melta
2 servitors w/ heavy bolters 

ELITE:

Vindicare assassin 

TROOPS:

Sisters of battle squad – 172
w/ 2 flamers, rhino

Sisters of battle squad – 172
w/ 2 flamers, rhino

Sisters of battle squad – 172
w/ 2 flamers, rhino

HEAVY SUPPORT:

Retributor squad – 115
w/ 4 heavy bolters

Immolator – 85
w/ multi-meltas

I thought yeh why not it will do but I was highly mistaken as you can see it lacks all anti-tank...... so I came across a major problem it was called:

2 land raiders
2 hammerheads

I had literally nothing then next game a monolith showed up and nothing work against it so any ideas for my next buy? I obviously need more anti-tank but what can i add?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd get at least two Exorcists. They're not the best anti-tank in the world, but they're the best that the Sisters have access to. Meltaguns in other squads can help a lot as well. Personally I'm a big fan of the heavy flamer and meltagun mix, or the two meltagun loadout for the basic Battle Sister squad.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would suggest you hold off any purchases until you get the second half of your new codex.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with amaroo and Katie. The most cost effective alternative is to get some meltaguns for the sisters. At least then you have some AT options. And when the rest of the dex shows up you might get more.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had this problem, I don't know, every time? Chaos marines always pound me into little Sister Pancakes. I'm contemplating using that HF, MG mix and fielding as many Troops as I can in Rhinos, with the goal of giving so many targets that all can do the same thing that my opponent doesn't particularly know what to shoot at. Special units draw special amounts of fire. 

While one MG in the squad isn't particularly appealing, arming the VSS with a combi-something helps. As far as I play it, Sororitas are bascially: run up, shoot them in the face, you better have done well. So the one shot weapon is all you'll need before you end up in an assault.

Everyone swears by Exorcists; mine just seem to shoot poorly and die easily, but then again, I'm talking 3rd edition. I'm eager to see the 4xHB Retributors with sometimes Rending. That makes them a significant threat to a large portion of the board. I'm thinking of sitting them back with a VSS and IC, so I get 3+ faith rolls. Thou shalt respect the 4 big bolters on the hill. :biggrin: It's good for anti-infantry and anti-tank, if you get the rending off. Might make for nice refused flanks.

J


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still cross at GW for de-linking WH and SOB. My Inquistor has a Land Raider with a chapel built onto it which at least used to give me some lascannons for my Sisters. Ah well, it can go in the Coteaz army I plan to do at some point.

Monoliths and other melta-immune heavies are the bane of Sisters atm, and look unlikely to change based on what we've seen in the codex so far. Penitent Engines should of course wreck any tank if you can get hold of it, but they're pretty fragile. A MM Immolator containing a squad of Dominions with MG is pretty decent, and might just have enough S8 to glance melta-immunes enough to kill them, but it's a long shot. Likewise Repentia have a decent chance to kill tanks, except on Monoliths.

I'm not certain how effective HB Retributors will be against tanks, even with Rending. Even with a decent hit roll, you're unlikely to see more than one or two rends and that's a lot of shooting bouncing off a tank. Should add flexibility though, which is always good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Flexibility: That's what I'm thinking with the HB's. Still up in the air versus the Exorcist (which is heresy, I know), but being able to lay down that much bolter fire and have a shot at threatening virtually any target on the board sounds nice. Plus, I have a bunch of SB sisters I plan to proxy as HB's, what else am I gonna do with them? 

I'm not doing strict mathhammer, but I see the Exorcist placing 2 out of 3 shots on target, giving about 75% of getting a decent pen roll vs armor (4+ x 2 hits to get AV12 or so). The HB's should land 1 rending (assuming the faith goes off), giving an 'automatic' 12 on the pen roll. Figure 12 shots x .66 hits x .167 6's x .5 Faith success = ~.66. 

I'm just worried the tank is a one-hit wonder...

J


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Personally I'm a big fan of the Exorcist (I own/run 3) because they're able to both threaten tanks, troops (especially TEQs), MCs and pretty much anything else. Are they always the most effective tool for the job? 

Not really, but they're a nice way to get some good range into a list that can shrug off most ranged anti-tank shooting (keeping AV13 pointed towards units like Long Fangs and firing until they're dead helps a lot). 

And now with the 6++ Invul (which has helped kill a couple of pen rolls here and there, more so than it has helped my troops) and the free smoke (great for when the Exorcist has been shaken/stunned so you can get it some extra protection while it recovers) my only complaint with it is that it's really the only good anti-tank available to the army for ranged shooting. 

Now mind you, I don't think we need Lascannons, but some nice/new flavorable options would be nice (perhaps some Tech Priest with Conversion Beams? Long range melta weapons that use an immobile turret that has to be deep struck? The wrath of the emperor weaponized into an orbital strike that only scatters D6"? Slow and purposeful Celestines in Terminator armor with heavy weapons? Seraphim with Storm Shields and Power Weapons (preferibly spears) so I can have Valkyries in my army? More church based tech that looks really cool?). Honestly I don't have any answers, just odd suggestions and a desire for plastic Exorcists.

Okay, plastic models for the entire range would pretty nice. But metal/plastic kits are just evil and should probably never happen again. At least the vehicle ones (mixing and matching with the troop models hasn't really been an issue for me).

But yeah, for the tl;dr crowd: I like Exorcists and have a fair amount of success with them. Also I think the idea of a missle firing organ to be pretty sweet.


----------

